# OSNEWS: Google Hints at HTML5 Video Version of YouTube



## graudeejs (Jan 16, 2010)

OSNEWS: Google Hints at HTML5 Video Version of YouTube
http://www.osnews.com/story/22744/Google_Hints_at_HTML5_Video_Version_of_YouTube


Let's hope they will stop using flash


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 16, 2010)

*Drive off a cliff, rave about a "big W", and kick the bucket.*

Yes, please.  I have been quite consistent in slagging off flash since sometime around 1999, & I have been praying for its death quite fervently all the while.  Hopefully this is the shot that does the trick.

Also, if Adobe itself follows the example of Jimmy Durante at the beginning of _It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World_ I shall be much pleased.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 16, 2010)

> The top voted idea was adding support for HTML5 video and ditching Flash


This came as a surprise. But it's a good one. I hope they'll listen to their users.

HTML5 FTW.


----------



## aragon (Jan 16, 2010)

aw man, stop teasing us, Google!


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 19, 2010)

On a related note, I was glad to see that Youtube is killing off support for IE6. That should help get people off of that crippling browser.


----------



## Penel (Jan 19, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> This came as a surprise. But it's a good one. I hope they'll listen to their users.
> 
> HTML5 FTW.



HTML5 FTW... Thanks Beastie, that would have summed up my post for this thread haha ï¿½e


----------



## aragon (Jan 19, 2010)

I just noticed an html5 demo on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/html5

Doesn't work here for me in Firefox 3.5 though.  How about the rest of you?


----------



## rusty (Jan 19, 2010)

Doesn't work for me on Firefox, although the dailymotion html5 demo page is fine http://www.dailymotion.com/openvideodemo


----------



## aragon (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 19, 2010)

Same here. Only second link works.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 19, 2010)

Nah, that's a bad start.

It's not working on Opera either even though Presto has just as much HTML5 support as Gecko.

I bet it doesn't even work on WebKit/Chrome.

The Daily Motion test page works only for Firefox. What the hell? It seems they're trying their best to duplicate the Flash mess, hmm.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 19, 2010)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> On a related note, I was glad to see that Youtube is killing off support for IE6. That should help get people off of that crippling browser.


Yes. So now they can use IE7 and IE8 instead, muhahaha.


----------



## aragon (Jan 19, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> The Daily Motion test page works only for Firefox. What the hell? It seems they're trying their best to duplicate the Flash mess, hmm.


I'm sure it's just an early adoption issue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> I just noticed an html5 demo on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/html5
> 
> Doesn't work here for me in Firefox 3.5 though.  How about the rest of you?



Never worked for me since day 1. The DM one works fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2010)

The YouTube demo doesn't work with FF 3.6rc2 either.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2010)

Open-Source JavaScript Flash Player (HTML5/SVG)



> Someone has gone and done it. Tobias Schneider has created a Flash player written in JavaScript targeting SVG/HTML5-capable browsers. It's not a complete implementation yet, but it shows real promise. A few demos have been posted  online. How long before HTML5/SVG next-generation browsers like Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Safari, Epiphany, and other Web-Kit based browsers completely supplant Flash and Silverlight/Moonlight?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 19, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Open-Source JavaScript Flash Player (HTML5/SVG)


Again, it's not supported in Opera. Opera is cursed.

*crying, tears short-circuiting the keyboard*


----------



## everypot (Jan 20, 2010)

IBM is also integrating html5 into its next generation Lotus software[1]. 

Please vote here for html5-youtube, to ditch Flash in favor of HTML5 web video.


----------



## everypot (Jan 21, 2010)

*YouTube begins experimental HTML5 support!*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-10438578-248.html


> YouTube on Wednesday announced  that it's finally going live with support for HTML5 video.





> The only browsers that are currently supported include *Google Chrome, Apple's Safari*, and *Internet Explorer* with the *Chrome frame*  installed. *Not* included on the list are *Opera* or Mozilla's *Firefox*, despite the fact that recent versions of both browsers work with the HTML5 video spec.
> 
> Along with the browser limitations, watching YouTube videos in HTML5 mode requires that the videos being watched are free of ads, user-created captions and annotations.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2010)

You're late to the party, everypot  Thread merged in.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Yes. So now they can use IE7 and IE8 instead, muhahaha.



At least IE7 and IE8 are much better than IE6. IE6 gave me nightmares a few years ago when I was learning web design. CSS support was just horrible.


----------



## everypot (Jan 21, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You're late to the party, everypot  Thread merged in.



Thanks~


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 21, 2010)

> The problem is the codec. HTML5 doesn't specify the codec to be used with the video tag, leading to a situation where everybody's debating either Theora or h264. Theora supposedly isn't as good as h264 (note the supposedly, I hear conflicting statements on that one), but h264 is a licensing nightmare, so not all browsers support it. Chrome and Safari both do, but Firefox and Opera only support Theora. Since the original feature request stressed using open standards (i.e., Theora), Google still has some way to go.



source: http://www.osnews.com/story/22771/YouTube_Launches_HTML5_Beta_Forgets_the_Open_Part


----------



## aragon (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone know exactly what the licensing restrictions behind h.264 are, specifically in the case of OSS?

I'm hoping h.264 goes the way of the GIF file format... empty threats and eventual patent expiry.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

*Google betas Flash-free YouTube sans open codec*
*"Useless with Firefox and Opera"*



> As you may or may not expect, the player does not embrace the open and license free Ogg Theora codec. Announced yesterday on the YouTube blog, it sticks with H.264, the same video codec used by the current version of YouTube. Among other things, this means it will not work with Opera or Firefox.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 22, 2010)

Google is pushing chrome


----------



## tobii (Jan 24, 2010)

Also not working with current webkit port


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2010)

*Mozilla Explains Why it Doesn't License h264*


> This week, both YouTube and Vimeo opened up beta offerings using HTML5 video instead of Flash to bring video content to users. Both of them chose to use the h264 codec, which meant that only Safari and Chrome can play these videos, since firefox doesn't license the h264 codec. Mike Shaver, Mozilla's vice president of engineering, explained on his blog why Mozilla doesn't license the h264 codec.





> Mozilla has a number of clear and well-argued reasons for not buying the license. First, it's very limited. Google, for instance, paid for a license that transfers to users of Chrome, but if you build Chrome from source yourself or extend the browser, the license does not apply. What's even worse is that the license would not carry over towards, for instance, Linux distributors - not acceptable, of course, for Firefox.


----------



## everypot (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. It's not Mozilla's fault. If Google could be more open...



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> *Mozilla Explains Why it Doesn't License h264*


----------



## everypot (Jan 29, 2010)

If you don't push sites to use HTML5, they most likely won't. By not supporting flash on iphone & ipad, Apple's creating a big incentive to drop Flash.


----------



## ZappyDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> *Google betas Flash-free YouTube sans open codec*
> *"Useless with Firefox and Opera"*


Useless even *chromium*


----------



## everypot (Feb 2, 2010)

> Adobe is in a battle for developers, who buy its Creative Suite software to make Flash apps. As long as Flash is the de facto standard for video and animation on the Web, those sales will not be threatened. But if Flash developers migrate to other technologies to build better apps for the Web and mobile devices such as the iPhone and iPad, Adobe's competitive position will be weakened. It will defend Flash to the death.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/02/02/AR2010020201812.html


----------



## aragon (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah, the paralysing efforts of money at work.  Go HTML5 Go!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2010)

*H.264 video codec stays royalty-free for HTML5 testers*



> Meanwhile, Mozilla endorses the open and licence-free Ogg Theora codec and has no intention of folding H.264 into its Firefox browser anytime soon, despite MPEG LAâ€™s appeasing five-year agreement to keep its patent royalty-free.
> 
> â€œRegarding that MPEG-LA announce: it's good they did it, but they sort of had to. But it's like five more years of free to lock you in 4ever,â€ claimed Mozilla CEO John Lilly yesterday.


----------



## aragon (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't know freedom had expiry dates...


----------



## darkshadow (Feb 5, 2010)

*mmm*

I think the only salvation to watch youtube video that opera buy that codecs


----------



## everypot (Feb 13, 2010)

http://people.xiph.org/~greg/video/ytcompare/comparison.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2010)

A possible problem with Ogg: http://www.osnews.com/story/23018/Ogg_Objections_Problems_with_the_Container_Format


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, so I installed chromium on a linux machine and tried to use the HTML5 version of youtube . . . & since I'm posting this you can guess that it failed to play.  Good job, Google dot com, your technology is the best.  You can now change your slogan from "Don't be evil" to "Don't be worth the time it would take to reprocess your stock certificates into low-grade bathroom tissue".


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 21, 2010)

The current beta of Opera (10.5x) is using Gstreamer as its video back-end and, while they're only officially supporting the ogg theora standard, it's supposed to work with H264 video (including youtube's HTML5 beta) and anything else as part of your Gstreamer framework on linux and FreeBSD. Ironically, the latter won't work on their windows and mac builds.

Some people have reported success in several linux distributions, though I can't for the life of me get the youtube HTML5 beta to work on the latest build for FreeBSD. It shows a functioning video player, but hangs on a spinning "HTML5" logo. I'll have another go at it later and report back my findings.


----------



## thuglife (Mar 21, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> Some people have reported success in several linux distributions, though I can't for the life of me get the youtube HTML5 beta to work on the latest build for FreeBSD. It shows a functioning video player, but hangs on a spinning "HTML5" logo. I'll have another go at it later and report back my findings.



Same problem here with both chromium and opera 10.51, 8.0-STABLE amd64.


----------



## tobii (Mar 22, 2010)

Works with uzbl using newest Webkit 1.1.22


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 10, 2010)

Now this is interesting:
http://www.osnews.com/story/23135/Google_Puts_Weight_Behind_Theora_on_Mobile

and I'd say it's about time


----------



## oliverh (Apr 10, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Now this is interesting:
> http://www.osnews.com/story/23135/Google_Puts_Weight_Behind_Theora_on_Mobile
> 
> and I'd say it's about time



Well, it's Theora for ARM. Google tries to keep all doors open, that's usual business behaviour. Adobe Flash integrated in Google Chrome e.g. is quite the opposite.


----------



## everypot (May 6, 2010)

> Steve Jobs: A patent pool is being assembled to go after Theora and other "open source" codecs now.



http://hugoroy.eu/jobs-os.php

http://www.osnews.com/story/23233/Jobs_Patent_Pool_Being_Assembled_To_Go_After_Theora

Maybe eventually Jobs'll say that *BSD is infringing on their software. Devils better start to modify codes to work around any potential patent hold by Apple~ 

Update: Xiph.Org Foundation Responds To Steve Jobsâ€™ Threat:
http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=10/04/30/237238


> If Jobs's email is genuine, this is a powerful public gaffe ('All video codecs are covered by patents.') He'd be confirming MPEG's assertion in plain language anyone can understand. It would only strengthen the pushback against software patents and add to Apple's increasing PR mess. Macbooks and iPads may be pretty sweet, but creative individuals don't really like to give their business to jackbooted thugs


----------



## oliverh (May 6, 2010)

>Macbooks and iPads may be pretty sweet, but creative individuals don't really like to give their business to jackbooted thugs 

I second that


----------



## graudeejs (May 19, 2010)

Now this is huge:
http://www.osnews.com/story/23322/BREAKING_Google_Opens_VP8_Codec_Enables_it_on_YouTube


----------



## Beastie (May 20, 2010)

It's working on Opera/Windows: http://www.osnews.com/permalink?425461.

10.5 (?) is going to be a really interesting release with the toolkit independence improvement, HTML5 fixes and this!


----------



## tom-pele (May 20, 2010)

Same here on Firefox 3.5.9 
Youtube link doens't work. The DailyMotion one works fine.


----------

